# Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure



## Tilly

Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.

*Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*





A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY

 Rory Mulholland, paris 
4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM


Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.

Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."

The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.

“The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.

He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.

“We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.

The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.

It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....

Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket


----------



## Pogo

What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.

Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.



Or Wedding Cakes.

You fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit. And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous. I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim. I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Wedding Cakes.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.
Click to expand...


How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.



Yeah, forcing those hated Christians to bake cakes for lesbians is really good, but forcing a beloved Muslim to sell pork is really bad...


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, forcing those hated Christians to bake cakes for lesbians is really good, but forcing a beloved Muslim to sell pork is really bad...
Click to expand...


You morons keep falling straight into the same trap and yet never learn.

Very well --  here we go:

*----- Link?



*
I win again.


----------



## Vastator

Sounds like French authorities are making the right call. I hope it works out for the community as a whole.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.



I buy halal and kosher on occasion.  Does that make me a Pushme-Pullyu?

Of course, I don't think Christians should put gay messages on cakes either, if they don't want too.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.


How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.


----------



## Mortimer

I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mortimer said:


> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.



Hate to tell you Mortimer, but in kosher places you can find wine and beer, along with many different food items.  Used to stop in a place in Norfolk called Uncle Louie's Deli every payday to buy some sausages, and other kinds of stuff they had there. 

But then again, there was a regular supermarket right next to the deli too. 

If there is only 1 market in the area, and they are franchised and in other areas too, well, that isn't so much a mom and pop store any longer.


----------



## TheOldSchool

If they violated the terms of a lease then they have to change or leave.  If not, people are free to stop shopping there anytime they want.


----------



## Tilly

Mortimer said:


> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.


It seems until last year this was a general food store, now it has become halal. It also seems this is the only local food store, so it needs to serve all the community. Also, it is owned by the local authority who probably should not be seen to be endorsing a premises that only caters to some of the locals. The French LKE their pork and their wine. If the person renting the property wants to only serve some of the community, he can do that privately. BTW, not everyone agrees with eating halal either, so the area needs a store that caters to everyone.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
Click to expand...


Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.

Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.

Suppose you opened a restaurant with the specific aim of catering (no pun intended) to vegetarians.  Should the State (or landlord) -- who have nothing whatsoever to do with the running of your business -- be allowed to come stomping in and demand you serve dead cow?


----------



## Mortimer

ABikerSailor said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to tell you Mortimer, but in kosher places you can find wine and beer, along with many different food items.  Used to stop in a place in Norfolk called Uncle Louie's Deli every payday to buy some sausages, and other kinds of stuff they had there.
> 
> But then again, there was a regular supermarket right next to the deli too.
> 
> If there is only 1 market in the area, and they are franchised and in other areas too, well, that isn't so much a mom and pop store any longer.
Click to expand...


Wine and Beer is only kosher if it is prepared by a jew, so probably that wine you bought there was kosher that means prepared by a jew, if it is prepared by a gentile it is not kosher anymore. Jews have very strict food laws, they cannot mix milk and meat, they dont eat lobsters and other sea food, they dont eat all birds etc.


----------



## Vastator

Pogo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
Click to expand...

You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.


----------



## Mortimer

Tilly said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> It seems until last year this was a general food store, now it has become halal. It also seems this is the only local food store, so it needs to serve all the community. Also, it is owned by the local authority who probably should not be seen to be endorsing a premises that only caters to some of the locals. The French LKE their pork and their wine. If the person renting the property wants to only serve some of the community, he can do that privately. BTW, not everyone agrees with eating halal either, so the area needs a store that caters to everyone.
Click to expand...


Ok, agree. I didnt know it is owned by the local authority, they shouldn't have issued a licencse to the guy creating a halal store.


----------



## Pogo

Vastator said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
Click to expand...


I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.

I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?  

I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
Click to expand...


If it's owned by the authority they should have rented to a guy creating a general food store for all the community. If a guy wants to sell halal he should do it on private property. I would be pissed if my food store became halal overnight and i cant buy my food there anymore.


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it's owned by the authority they should have rented to a guy creating a general food store for all the community. If a guy wants to sell halal he should do it on private property. I would be pissed if my food store became halal overnight and i cant buy my food there anymore.
Click to expand...


Who said it did?
I read the OP suggesting that but she provided no evidence.  Pure speculation.

Edit -- went back to read the article closely, which says that this store replaced another one from the past that was not halal.

It also says this:

>> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."

The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket. <<​
The question then becomes what defines "general food"?  If the store offers a variety of food products as opposed to a specific (like a wine store), is not its merchandise "general"?

And the second question is -- who determines what the community's needs are?  If everybody has what they want but there's this one eccentric on the fringe who insists that he has to have squid, must the store carry squid, just because he wants it?

I like Thai food myself.  Should I go to my town and complain that the local Chinese take out joint isn't serving my needs?  Or should I just put on my big boy pants and go to where a Thai restaurant already exists, or make it myself at home?


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
Click to expand...


It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.


----------



## Toro

What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?


----------



## Mortimer

Toro said:


> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?



the problem is they are creating "muslim zones" where they discriminate christians, they already discriminate and persecute christians in majority muslim countries, now they do it even in europe (see also the beheading of the catholic priest)


----------



## Tilly

From the article: 

..Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that *it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store...*


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?



Two things I don't even use so...


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
Click to expand...


_BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.


----------



## Vastator

Like not baking a cake...?


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> From the article:
> 
> ..Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that *it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store...*



Thanks, I addressed what "general food store" means and doesn't mean in post 20.  I don't see how it can possibly mean the store has to carry every food product that exists.  I can pretty much guarantee you that no store in my town here carries haggis.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.








The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.  

Bit of a double standard don't ya think....


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
Click to expand...


You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
Click to expand...







Really?   I think you need to rethink that statement.  Think real hard.  I know you can do it...


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
Click to expand...


No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.


----------



## Tilly

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
Click to expand...

Exactly:

*He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
Click to expand...


the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
Click to expand...


Muslim!

I always figured.


----------



## Toro

Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.

Without all these, what is the point?


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.
Click to expand...


"Most christians [sic] drink beer and eat bacon almost every day" do they?  

EVEN if that were true --- they're not needed for survival, unless you're an alcoholic.
You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means.  It's a specific derivation/preparation routine.  It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.  If you came to my house for dinner and you wanted fish but I didn't have fish and you got chicken --- you'd still be fed.


----------



## Mortimer

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
Click to expand...


funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.


----------



## Tilly

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> From the article:
> 
> ..Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that *it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I addressed what "general food store" means and doesn't mean in post 20.  I don't see how it can possibly mean the store has to carry every food product that exists.  I can pretty much guarantee you that no store in my town here carries haggis.
Click to expand...

It hasn't been asked to carry 'every product that exists'. It's been asked to carry products the locals want - pork and alcohol.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
Click to expand...

Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.

Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Most christians [sic] drink beer and eat bacon almost every day" do they?
> 
> EVEN if that were true --- they're not needed for survival, unless you're an alcoholic.
> You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means.  It's a specific derivation/preparation routine.  It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.  If you came to my house for dinner and you wanted fish but I didn't have fish and you got chicken --- you'd still be fed.
Click to expand...


you only need a glass of water and a piece of bread for survival you dont need most things, stupid argument. and its not his house its the house of the french christians, he wants to overtake the house.


----------



## Toro

Mortimer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.
Click to expand...


Dude, I know that English isn't your first language, but you really shouldn't be using the word "faggot" like that.


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.
Click to expand...


And I'm not surprised to find out you're a retard.  I've already AdBlocked that moronic narcissistic photo you insist on running in your sigline which has to be like, the ugliest thing ever.


----------



## Tilly

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.
Click to expand...

Some people like to do more than just survive. And if there was local demand for haggis, a sensible shop owner would stock haggis. But this time it's pork and alcohol.


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
Click to expand...


The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.


----------



## Pogo

Mortimer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Most christians [sic] drink beer and eat bacon almost every day" do they?
> 
> EVEN if that were true --- they're not needed for survival, unless you're an alcoholic.
> You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means.  It's a specific derivation/preparation routine.  It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.  If you came to my house for dinner and you wanted fish but I didn't have fish and you got chicken --- you'd still be fed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you only need a glass of water and a piece of bread for survival you dont need most things, stupid argument. and its not his house its the house of the french christians, he wants to overtake the house.
Click to expand...


Damn son, you're so retarded you make Pothead look good.  And he already ran away.

----Where do you see any "Christians" in this article?   Hm?


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
Click to expand...


The taste of what?


----------



## Mortimer

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Most christians [sic] drink beer and eat bacon almost every day" do they?
> 
> EVEN if that were true --- they're not needed for survival, unless you're an alcoholic.
> You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means.  It's a specific derivation/preparation routine.  It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.  If you came to my house for dinner and you wanted fish but I didn't have fish and you got chicken --- you'd still be fed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you only need a glass of water and a piece of bread for survival you dont need most things, stupid argument. and its not his house its the house of the french christians, he wants to overtake the house.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn son, you're so retarded you make Pothead look good.  And he already ran away.
> 
> ----Where do you see any "Christians" in this article?   Hm?
Click to expand...


christians are the local french people. they live in the neighbourhood


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste of what?
Click to expand...


1.) pork, and
2.) alcohol

Well, alcohol anyways.


----------



## westwall

Tilly said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
Click to expand...







Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like to do more than just survive. And if there was local demand for haggis, a sensible shop owner would stock haggis. But this time it's pork and alcohol.
Click to expand...


Hence my question about what defines "general food".  If everybody has what they want and there's one oddball who has to have caviar --- do I have to carry caviar?  Where do you draw the line?

On the other hand, from the little we're told in the article this store (which is after all a mini mart) carries different types of food --- is that not "general food"?  If it carried, say, only rice, then that would not be the case.  Far as I can see they carry more than just rice.

Finally  -- alcohol is not a food.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
Click to expand...


Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.


----------



## Tilly

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm not surprised to find out you're a retard.  I've already AdBlocked that moronic narcissistic photo you insist on running in your sigline which has to be like, the ugliest thing ever.
Click to expand...

OMG - why are you getting your panties in such a wad over this issue - and this poster? Now I remember why I have your pompous self on ignore usually.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) pork, and
> 2.) alcohol
> 
> Well, alcohol anyways.
Click to expand...


Yeah I remember the smell of bacon and how it would make me hungry.  Those were the daze.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm not surprised to find out you're a retard.  I've already AdBlocked that moronic narcissistic photo you insist on running in your sigline which has to be like, the ugliest thing ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG - why are you getting your panties in such a wad over this issue - and this poster? Now I remember why I have your pompous self on ignore usually.
Click to expand...


Try looking at the name --- that was posted to him, not to you.  You addressed me with respect, and got that back in kind.  He was just an asshole, and ditto.


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) pork, and
> 2.) alcohol
> 
> Well, alcohol anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember the smell of bacon and how it would make me hungry.  Those were the daze.
Click to expand...


I feel bad for you now.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
Click to expand...






Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...


*What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*

What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?


I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.


----------



## Pogo

Toro said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I quit both pork and beef back in the '70s when I found out about the product path.  That, and the disease in there.
> 
> Alcohol, it's never done a damn thing for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The taste of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) pork, and
> 2.) alcohol
> 
> Well, alcohol anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember the smell of bacon and how it would make me hungry.  Those were the daze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel bad for you now.
Click to expand...


No need.  My cholesterol and blood pressure are superb.  Planned it that way.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like to do more than just survive. And if there was local demand for haggis, a sensible shop owner would stock haggis. But this time it's pork and alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence my question about what defines "general food".  If everybody has what they want and there's one oddball who has to have caviar --- do I have to carry caviar?  Where do you draw the line?
> 
> On the other hand, from the little we're told in the article this store (which is after all a mini mart) carries different types of food --- is that not "general food"?  If it carried, say, only rice, then that would not be the case.  Far as I can see they carry more than just rice.
> 
> Finally  -- alcohol is not a food.
Click to expand...






Care to bet.....


"Doppelbocks are lagered beers originally brewed as liquid bread—they were the only permissible calories for monks of the Paulaner monastery who were fasting during Lent. The monks called their Vatican-sanctioned brew Salvator, or Savior. As an homage to this original, many breweries have since named their doppelbocks with the suffix 'ator'"


.Serious Beer: Doppelbock


----------



## Tilly

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like to do more than just survive. And if there was local demand for haggis, a sensible shop owner would stock haggis. But this time it's pork and alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence my question about what defines "general food".  If everybody has what they want and there's one oddball who has to have caviar --- do I have to carry caviar?  Where do you draw the line?
> 
> On the other hand, from the little we're told in the article this store (which is after all a mini mart) carries different types of food --- is that not "general food"?  If it carried, say, only rice, then that would not be the case.  Far as I can see they carry more than just rice.
> 
> Finally  -- alcohol is not a food.
Click to expand...

General food in this case means what the locals are used to eating and drinking, ie PORK & ALCOHOL. Now you are back on ignore, you silly, pompous pedant.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
Click to expand...


Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.

Here son --- learn you some history:

>> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall). 

On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
/completely offtopic


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.  Neither pork nor wine is required for survival.  Guess what Junior -- you can't always get what you want.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some people like to do more than just survive. And if there was local demand for haggis, a sensible shop owner would stock haggis. But this time it's pork and alcohol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hence my question about what defines "general food".  If everybody has what they want and there's one oddball who has to have caviar --- do I have to carry caviar?  Where do you draw the line?
> 
> On the other hand, from the little we're told in the article this store (which is after all a mini mart) carries different types of food --- is that not "general food"?  If it carried, say, only rice, then that would not be the case.  Far as I can see they carry more than just rice.
> 
> Finally  -- alcohol is not a food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> General food in this case means what the locals are used to eating and drinking, I've PORK & ALCOHOL. Now you are back on ignore, you silly, pompous pedant.
Click to expand...


Once *again* -- _Alcohol is not a food_.  Prove me wrong.  Or, as you indicated, run away.


----------



## Toro

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
Click to expand...


You don't?

Why not?


----------



## Toro

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> The taste is awesome, as long as it is a good product.  I won't touch the cheap crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The taste of what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1.) pork, and
> 2.) alcohol
> 
> Well, alcohol anyways.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I remember the smell of bacon and how it would make me hungry.  Those were the daze.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I feel bad for you now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need.  My cholesterol and blood pressure are superb.  Planned it that way.
Click to expand...


Pfft!

Health, shmealth ...


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is many of those markets are located in areas filled with old people.  People who can't get out and travel to where those items are.  Thus, when you have a religious based market, like this plant itself in a location all of those older people are left without the things they desire.  Kind of funny how you support these dudes and rip the bakers for not baking cakes for gay weddings.
> 
> Bit of a double standard don't ya think....
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
Click to expand...






Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly:
> 
> *He said locals, particularly older residents*, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...
Click to expand...


Meh.  Go argue with George Washington University.  I just proved you wrong.  You know what to do next.

For what it's worth I can't agree with them about Wilson, who was not so much a Progressive as an Asshole.  I'd say the last Progressive was Fighting Bob LaFollette.  That's open to debate but either way it's a century ago.

/offtopic


----------



## Toro

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
Click to expand...


You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.

We'll change your mind.


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
Click to expand...

I have had a Texas steak, and I must say I'd probably eat beef every day if I lived there! it was truly delish


----------



## Toro

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a Texas steak, and I must say I'd probably eat beef every day if I lived there! it was truly delish
Click to expand...


You English have to stop boiling everything.


----------



## Tilly

Toro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a Texas steak, and I must say I'd probably eat beef every day if I lived there! it was truly delish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You English have to stop boiling everything.
Click to expand...

I am a good cook, apparently, but I can't for the life of me seem to cook a steak. I try every now and again for my better half, but it never works out, nor even roast beef. I have a thing about generating free radical so struggle with using high temps, however, even when I attempt to grill them it's crap.


----------



## Pogo

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a Texas steak, and I must say I'd probably eat beef every day if I lived there! it was truly delish
Click to expand...


Toro's Canadian.  When he says "bacon" he's talkin' something entirely different.  

Come to think of it, I'm outraged that my local Burger King doesn't carry Poutine.


----------



## Tilly

Pogo said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have had a Texas steak, and I must say I'd probably eat beef every day if I lived there! it was truly delish
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro's Canadian.  When he says "bacon" he's talkin' something entirely different.
> 
> Come to think of it, I'm outraged that my local Burger King doesn't carry Poutine.
Click to expand...

Hmmm. Maybe he will explain.

Poutine? Looks ...umm...interesting


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.



   Aaaaah...but it's a okay to force Christians to sell cakes to the gays.....how tolerant of you.
    GFYS Pogo.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock. I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit. And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous. I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim. I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or Wedding Cakes.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.
Click to expand...


  Again....GFYS


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, forcing those hated Christians to bake cakes for lesbians is really good, but forcing a beloved Muslim to sell pork is really bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons keep falling straight into the same trap and yet never learn.
> 
> Very well --  here we go:
> 
> *----- Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I win again.
Click to expand...


  Nah...you lose again muslime cock sucker.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah...but it's a okay to force Christians to sell cakes to the gays.....how tolerant of you.
> GFYS Pogo.
Click to expand...


Again .... Link?


Nope.  Guess not.
There they go again.  They never learn.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mortimer said:


> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.



  I'm fine with that but you have to even the playing field.
If muslimes can refuse to provide service so can the rest of us.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah...but it's a okay to force Christians to sell cakes to the gays.....how tolerant of you.
> GFYS Pogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again .... Link?
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guess not.
> There they go again.  They never learn.
Click to expand...


  The OP is my link.
How about you explain how a store can be prejudice to one group yet another cant?


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah...but it's a okay to force Christians to sell cakes to the gays.....how tolerant of you.
> GFYS Pogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again .... Link?
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guess not.
> There they go again.  They never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is my link.
> How about you explain how a store can be prejudice to one group yet another cant?
Click to expand...


How about YOU explain where I ever said any such thing, Dumbass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
Click to expand...


    We dont care if you only suck kosher cock ya fucken dickhead.
But we will fight for your right to suck any type cock you want.....see i'm being tolerant.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaah...but it's a okay to force Christians to sell cakes to the gays.....how tolerant of you.
> GFYS Pogo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again .... Link?
> 
> 
> Nope.  Guess not.
> There they go again.  They never learn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The OP is my link.
> How about you explain how a store can be prejudice to one group yet another cant?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How about YOU explain where I ever said any such thing, Dumbass.
Click to expand...


   You just said it was okay for muslimes not to sell pork or alcohol.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so? It is council property, it replaced a facility providing a general service. Seem reasonable arguments to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
Click to expand...


   Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.  It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.
> 
> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.  If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
Click to expand...


You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
You see how he ran away after that?

That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.  

That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.

BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.

That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.

Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize France isn't in the U.S... Don't you? They have different laws and rules there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
Click to expand...


  I dont give a fuck what you post.
Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You dont need to have a halal supermarket to not eat pork or drink wine though, they can sell halal food and still sell alcohol muslims buy halal food and christians buy alcohol and pork but if they dont sell alcohol and pork then elderly christian people need to walk alot to the next food store and this is discrimination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.  That's INSANELY stupid.  You don't have a "right" to haggis just because I have a food store.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is alcohol and pork are everyday basic items for most christians. they drink beer and eat bacon almost everyday. and muslims create muslim zones where you need to observe laws they create, a lack of opportunity is discrimination too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Most christians [sic] drink beer and eat bacon almost every day" do they?
> 
> EVEN if that were true --- they're not needed for survival, unless you're an alcoholic.
> You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means.  It's a specific derivation/preparation routine.  It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.  If you came to my house for dinner and you wanted fish but I didn't have fish and you got chicken --- you'd still be fed.
Click to expand...


  Neither are muslime foods so whats your point.....haji dick sucker?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the point of a store if it doesn't sell pork or alcohol?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two things I don't even use so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Muslim!
> 
> I always figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> funny thing i know a faggot who supported a somali not wanting to transport beer in his company, and he got fired then he got alot of money from that company for discrimination, thats insane im not even sure this is a islamic law if you dont drink beer it doesnt mean you cant drive the truck with beer, and he doesnt do his job so of course he was fired. the funny thing that faggot supported him eventhough muslims behead faggots, so i wouldnt be surprised if pogo is a muslim or a faggot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm not surprised to find out you're a retard.  I've already AdBlocked that moronic narcissistic photo you insist on running in your sigline which has to be like, the ugliest thing ever.
Click to expand...


  How intolerant of you....
Are you always this nasty or do you reserve it for those who disagree with you?


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know.  I used to live there.  But we're not talking about what the law is; we're talking about what ethical is.
> 
> I have yet to hear an explanation of how it "breaches French Republican principles" to *NOT* do something.  I didn't eat pork the entire time I lived in France; was I "breaching French Republican principles"?
> 
> I did have horse though.  I don't recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
Click to expand...


So (a) you have nothing,
(b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
(c) you don't have the balls to admit it.

You lose.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Tilly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
Click to expand...


  You've never had a Texas brisket smoked for 24 hours over post oak with a few pieces of pecan thrown in for the sweetness.
   You'll become a beef fanatic...

   Franklin is world renowned for his beef...one taste and you'll trip your grandmother to get to the head of the line.
Austin's Franklin Barbecue

   I've worked for over twenty years to master this technique,and while I make a kickass brisket this guy is a God!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Toro said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have to come to the South.  Or Texas.
> 
> We'll change your mind.
Click to expand...


    All it takes is to pass within smelling distance of Franklins.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is discrimination of christians though and atheists or non-muslims in general who dont observe halal laws, i didnt know the background of the story first.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
Click to expand...


  You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.
Click to expand...


I didn't take the position, Sparkles.  *YOU* did.  That puts the burden on *YOU*.  Not me -- YOU.
I challenged you to back it up;
You couldn't do it.
You still can't.
And yet -- you keep drawing attention to your own gaffe.

Hard to believe.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> Than fine....you shouldnt have a problem with bakeries NOT selling cakes to homos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, Sparkles.  *YOU* did.
> I challenged you to back it up;
> You couldn't do it.
> You still can't.
> And yet -- you keep drawing attention to your own gaffe.
> 
> Hard to believe.
Click to expand...


   So you are in agreement that it's okay for bakers to refuse service to gays as it is for muslimes to refuse to sell alcohol and pork.


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives, like pogo, are only in favor of helping Islamists in their take over of Europe and the US.  Funnily enough, if you go to an Islamist country you should conform to THEIR culture.  You are after all, visiting their country.  Progressives though feel that Islamists are free to ignore the cultures of the places they move to, or visit.  It's a strange mental illness they suffer from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go argue with George Washington University.  I just proved you wrong.  You know what to do next.
> 
> For what it's worth I can't agree with them about Wilson, who was not so much a Progressive as an Asshole.  I'd say the last Progressive was Fighting Bob LaFollette.  That's open to debate but either way it's a century ago.
> 
> /offtopic
Click to expand...






Wow, yet another idiot claiming to "win the internets"  What are you 12?  Think Progress says you're full of shit.  I'll go with them.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.



They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story

Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes".  After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing.  I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> That's what you hear over in the corner, making  low whimpering noises.  A defeated fallacist, cowering in shame, crying for Mommy.
> 
> BUT --- will it dawn on him that he put himself in that position by pulling an ass-umption out of his ass without any evidence?  Nope.  He'll be back to do the same thing next week.  Running the same fallacy, expecting different results.
> 
> That's what you just did too.  And you won't learn either.
> 
> Go ahead.  Prove me wrong.  I'll wait right here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, Sparkles.  *YOU* did.
> I challenged you to back it up;
> You couldn't do it.
> You still can't.
> And yet -- you keep drawing attention to your own gaffe.
> 
> Hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are in agreement that it's okay for bakers to refuse service to gays as it is for muslimes to refuse to sell alcohol and pork.
Click to expand...


I've made NO COMMENT on bakers.  At all.  As I said --- prove me wrong.  That offer is still open.

You can't do it.  Because you pulled it out of your ass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont give a fuck what you post.
> Denying service for religious purposes is no different than denying service for being gay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, Sparkles.  *YOU* did.
> I challenged you to back it up;
> You couldn't do it.
> You still can't.
> And yet -- you keep drawing attention to your own gaffe.
> 
> Hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are in agreement that it's okay for bakers to refuse service to gays as it is for muslimes to refuse to sell alcohol and pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made NO COMMENT on bakers.  At all.  As I said --- prove me wrong.  That offer is still open.
> 
> You can't do it.  Because you pulled it out of your ass.
Click to expand...


  Then you agree. Bakers dont have to sell cakes to gays,yes or no.


----------



## Pogo

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Progressives have been gone for a century, Gummo.  But do go ahead and attempt to support the rest.  I'm always up for pretzels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go argue with George Washington University.  I just proved you wrong.  You know what to do next.
> 
> For what it's worth I can't agree with them about Wilson, who was not so much a Progressive as an Asshole.  I'd say the last Progressive was Fighting Bob LaFollette.  That's open to debate but either way it's a century ago.
> 
> /offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another idiot claiming to "win the internets"  What are you 12?  Think Progress says you're full of shit.  I'll go with them.
Click to expand...


You do that Sparkles.  You have Think Progress, I have George Washington University.  And the history books.



Now stop trolling, you're completely off topic.


----------



## Pogo

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So (a) you have nothing,
> (b) you pulled it out of your ass; and
> (c) you don't have the balls to admit it.
> 
> You lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You said nothing ya moron. Explain your reasoning or YOU lose.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't make the claim, Sparkles.  *YOU* did.
> I challenged you to back it up;
> You couldn't do it.
> You still can't.
> And yet -- you keep drawing attention to your own gaffe.
> 
> Hard to believe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you are in agreement that it's okay for bakers to refuse service to gays as it is for muslimes to refuse to sell alcohol and pork.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made NO COMMENT on bakers.  At all.  As I said --- prove me wrong.  That offer is still open.
> 
> You can't do it.  Because you pulled it out of your ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you agree. Bakers dont have to sell cakes to gays,yes or no.
Click to expand...


Go find my posts on it and get back to us -- BEFORE you jam your foot in your mouth.  Stupid fuck.


----------



## Wyatt earp

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
Click to expand...


It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992


Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992
> 
> 
> Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again
Click to expand...


I'm not following what your point is there.
Was the daughter in law killed because the place wouldn't sell beer?  

In a related story I believe CVS stopped selling tobacco products a couple of years ago, chainwide....


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992
> 
> 
> Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jj
> 
> I'm not following what your point is there.
> Was the daughter in law killed because the place wouldn't sell beer?
> 
> In a related story I believe CVS stopped selling tobacco products a couple of years ago, chainwide....
Click to expand...


Guess you be never experimented with drugs or alcohol..they go hand in hand in the dark side of life..

Other posters here get what I am saying, once upon a time walgreens stoped selling cigarettes on a young girls request.


Ah I can't find that young girls story real fast..and the letter she wrote to walgreens that I remember reading a few years back, but I know they stopped selling smokes along with rite aid..for a few years..Google it if you like.


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992
> 
> 
> Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jj
> 
> I'm not following what your point is there.
> Was the daughter in law killed because the place wouldn't sell beer?
> 
> In a related story I believe CVS stopped selling tobacco products a couple of years ago, chainwide....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you be never experimented with drugs or alcohol..they go hand in hand in the dark side of life..
> 
> Other posters here get what I am saying, once upon a time walgreens stoped selling cigarettes on a young girls request.
> 
> 
> Ah I can't find that young girls story real fast..and the letter she wrote to walgreens that I remember reading a few years back, but I know they stopped selling smokes along with rite aid..for a few years..Google it if you like.
Click to expand...


I still don't know what your point is.
So ... Walgreen's stopped selling alcohol?  And?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Pogo said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992
> 
> 
> Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jj
> 
> I'm not following what your point is there.
> Was the daughter in law killed because the place wouldn't sell beer?
> 
> In a related story I believe CVS stopped selling tobacco products a couple of years ago, chainwide....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you be never experimented with drugs or alcohol..they go hand in hand in the dark side of life..
> 
> Other posters here get what I am saying, once upon a time walgreens stoped selling cigarettes on a young girls request.
> 
> 
> Ah I can't find that young girls story real fast..and the letter she wrote to walgreens that I remember reading a few years back, but I know they stopped selling smokes along with rite aid..for a few years..Google it if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't know what your point is.
> So ... Walgreen's stopped selling alcohol?  And?
Click to expand...


Look at your OP, why would I bother to post something, if I was not drawn to it and remember a story like walgreens and the reasons they stopped selling beer and smokes in a free society..

It was for personal reasons like that store you mentioned that won't sell liquor and pork..

What's the big deal? Its not like the backer who sold a product but wouldn't sell it to a specific sexual person.

If you want to sell a product sell to all, if you don't want to sell something dont


----------



## Pogo

bear513 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are not talking about America, but I still remember a time when Walgreens stopped selling beer, the cooperate mom found her ex daughter in law dead in a crack house..sad story
> 
> Former wife follows would-be Walgreen heir to early death | Amarillo.com | Amarillo Globe-News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took walgreens up to 6 years ago to cave in and start selling beer again to that tragic story in 1992
> 
> 
> Walgreen Serving Up Wine, Beer Again
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> jj
> 
> I'm not following what your point is there.
> Was the daughter in law killed because the place wouldn't sell beer?
> 
> In a related story I believe CVS stopped selling tobacco products a couple of years ago, chainwide....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you be never experimented with drugs or alcohol..they go hand in hand in the dark side of life..
> 
> Other posters here get what I am saying, once upon a time walgreens stoped selling cigarettes on a young girls request.
> 
> 
> Ah I can't find that young girls story real fast..and the letter she wrote to walgreens that I remember reading a few years back, but I know they stopped selling smokes along with rite aid..for a few years..Google it if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I still don't know what your point is.
> So ... Walgreen's stopped selling alcohol?  And?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at your OP, why would I bother to post something, if I was not drawn to it and remember a story like walgreens and the reasons they stopped selling beer and smokes in a free society..
> 
> It was for personal reasons like that store you mentioned that won't sell liquor and pork..
> 
> What's the big deal? Its not like the backer who sold a product but wouldn't sell it to a specific sexual person.
> 
> If you want to sell a product sell to all, if you don't want to sell something dont
Click to expand...


I agree with all that, I made the same point.  But it's not my OP.
I just don't follow what's happening with the Walgreen's story, that's all.  No biggie.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.


They certainly do when they issue the licence or lease the property. If you don't like the terms don't make the deal.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> The question then becomes what defines "general food"?


Food the 'general' population consumes.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> You don't seem to have a clue about what halal means. It's a specific derivation/preparation routine. It doesn't mean you've been _denied_ something.


It means you've been denied all that is classified as _haram_.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> Once *again* -- _Alcohol is not a food_. Prove me wrong. Or, as you indicated, run away.


I'm not sure why you're so strident about this issue, but you seem to me to be needing to redefine words in order to make an argument, usually a sign of a weak position.

_Fats and ethanol have the greatest amount of food energy per mass, 37 and 29 kJ/g (8.8 and 6.9 kcal/g), respectively.
Food energy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_​


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Once *again* -- _Alcohol is not a food_. Prove me wrong. Or, as you indicated, run away.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure why you're so strident about this issue, but you seem to me to be needing to redefine words in order to make an argument, usually a sign of a weak position.
> 
> _Fats and ethanol have the greatest amount of food energy per mass, 37 and 29 kJ/g (8.8 and 6.9 kcal/g), respectively.
> Food energy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_​
Click to expand...


Simply because it's an invalid argument.

No question there are sugars in alcohol but it's not a "food".  Therefore that part of the argument that complains of the store's not carrying alcohol as an example of not carrying a "food" --- is invalid.

That leaves, out of the two items cited, just pork.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question then becomes what defines "general food"?
> 
> 
> 
> Food the 'general' population consumes.
Click to expand...


The way I think it's generally understood, in the phrase "general food store", the adjective _general _applies to _store _-- not _food_.  This is frankly the first time I've ever seen it analyzed as "food the general population consumes".  That's pretty much impossible to define.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> They certainly do when they issue the licence or lease the property. If you don't like the terms don't make the deal.
Click to expand...


That's the central question.  If they are licensed/leased as a "general food store" -- well, that's what they're already doing, isn't it.

Again, I can't get haggis at my local grocery chain.  That doesn't mean they're not a grocery store.

Seems to me the condition of being a "general food store" has already been met.  I'm not sure the lease can say they can walk in and dictate what products they carry within that framework.  The absurdity is a bit like George Clooney walking in and starting a row over "I'm a Dapper Dan man".  Except it's the local authorities doing the dictating.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> The way I think it's generally understood, in the phrase "general food store", the adjective _general _applies to _store _-- not _food_. This is frankly the first time I've ever seen it analyzed as "food the general population consumes". That's pretty much impossible to define.


Ffs sake. You asked for a definition of 'general food'.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I think it's generally understood, in the phrase "general food store", the adjective _general _applies to _store _-- not _food_. This is frankly the first time I've ever seen it analyzed as "food the general population consumes". That's pretty much impossible to define.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs sake. You asked for a definition of 'general food'.
Click to expand...


No, I believe the phrase is "general food store".  The phrase "general food" is not even in common parlance, although "general store" is.


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> Simply because it's an invalid argument.


Everything except the evidence agrees with you.

_the definition of food

1. 
any nourishing substance that is eaten, drunk, or otherwise taken into the body to sustain life, provide energy, promote growth, etc. _​


----------



## cnm

Pogo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs sake. You asked for a definition of 'general food'.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I believe the phrase is "general food store".  The phrase "general food" is not even in common parlance, although "general store" is.
Click to expand...

Are you drunk?

_Pogo said: ↑

The question then becomes what defines "general food"?_​


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply because it's an invalid argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything except the evidence agrees with you.
> 
> _the definition of food
> 
> 
> 1.
> any nourishing substance that is eaten, drunk, or otherwise taken into the body to sustain life, provide energy, promote growth, etc. _​
Click to expand...


Actually that confirms my argument.  Alcohol does not sustain life.  Food does.

Cue mandatory joke on alcohol being one of the food groups, but .... it isn't.


----------



## cnm

I have to say I'd taken other posters' intimations that you were a foolish contrarian with a pinch of salt. I see now what they meant.

Enough of this.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs sake. You asked for a definition of 'general food'.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I believe the phrase is "general food store".  The phrase "general food" is not even in common parlance, although "general store" is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you drunk?
> 
> _Pogo said: ↑
> 
> The question then becomes what defines "general food"?_​
Click to expand...


You're actually trying to combine elements from an entirely different posts from six hours ago, to the present?
Are YOU drunk?

That -- had to go back and research it -- was in the context of dissecting the authorities' legal basis for threatening the store -- defining the term "general".  Which you cherrypicked entirely out of its context.


----------



## Pogo

cnm said:


> I have to say I'd taken other posters' intimations that you were a foolish contrarian with a pinch of salt. I see now what they meant.
> 
> Enough of this.



So you're actually planting your flag on the idea that alcohol is a food eh?

Good luck with that.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.






You seem to miss the point that the lease stipulated the terms of trading and the owner is in breach of the lease. If it is the only store within a close distance then it has a monopoly, and very soon the area would become just another islamicised suburb of Paris. Until you live under the muslim tenets then you cant envision them and what they mean for non muslims.


----------



## Phoenall

Mortimer said:


> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.








 Not just that it ia the shop becoming a monopoly and refusing to sell certain products, pork and alcohol are just the start. Next it will be to refuse to serve women shopping by themselves, or to serve all food and drink during daylight hours at ramadan. See how the rot slowly creeps in and creates the problems for everyone at a later date.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to miss the point that the lease stipulated the terms of trading and the owner is in breach of the lease. If it is the only store within a close distance then it has a monopoly, and very soon the area would become just another islamicised suburb of Paris. Until you live under the muslim tenets then you cant envision them and what they mean for non muslims.
Click to expand...


That's the question isn't it --- whether the owner is in breach of the lease.
I don't see how he is.  The lease supposedly requires a general food store, and that's what they're doing, is it not?
Now they want to nitpick over not carrying this item or not carrying that one, but the absence of this or that doesn't mean they're not running a general food store.  Hey, can't get pork? Have chicken.  Whatever.

It's got nothing to do with "Muslim (it's capitalized) tenets".  Seems to have much more to do with local authorities operating with a heavy hand telling a business how to run itself.


----------



## Pogo

Phoenall said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just that it ia the shop becoming a monopoly and refusing to sell certain products, pork and alcohol are just the start. Next it will be to refuse to serve women shopping by themselves, or to serve all food and drink during daylight hours at ramadan. See how the rot slowly creeps in and creates the problems for everyone at a later date.
Click to expand...


Again, there's no evidence for any of that.   They're not "refusing to sell pork and alcohol" --- it's simply never been part of what they carry.  A product doesn't exist by default until you "take it away".

Besides which, if you're looking for pork or alcohol, and you know this store doesn't have it --- then just go somewhere else.  Maybe a tire store will carry it.  And if they don't we'll just have the local gendarmes force them to.

I don't believe anyone ever addressed my earlier example --- suppose you opened a restaurant catering to vegetarians.  Would you tolerate the State stomping in and declaring you have to sell dead cow because some of the public wants it?


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go argue with George Washington University.  I just proved you wrong.  You know what to do next.
> 
> For what it's worth I can't agree with them about Wilson, who was not so much a Progressive as an Asshole.  I'd say the last Progressive was Fighting Bob LaFollette.  That's open to debate but either way it's a century ago.
> 
> /offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another idiot claiming to "win the internets"  What are you 12?  Think Progress says you're full of shit.  I'll go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do that Sparkles.  You have Think Progress, I have George Washington University.  And the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're completely off topic.
Click to expand...




Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure they have.  What a 'tard you are...
> 
> 
> *What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto*
> 
> What It Means To Be A Progressive: A Manifesto — ThinkProgress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever that is --- I didn't write it.
> 
> Here son --- learn you some history:
> 
> >> *Progressivism *is the term applied to a variety of responses to the economic and social problems rapid industrialization introduced to America. Progressivism began as a social movement and grew into a political movement. The early progressives rejected Social Darwinism. In other words, they were people who believed that the problems society faced (poverty, violence, greed, racism, class warfare) could best be addressed by providing good education, a safe environment, and an efficient workplace. Progressives lived mainly in the cities, were college educated, and believed that government could be a tool for change. Social reformers, like Jane Addams, and journalists, like Jacob Riis and Ida Tarbel, were powerful voiceslld for progressivism. They concentrated on exposing the evils of corporate greed, combating fear of immigrants, and urging Americans to think hard about what democracy meant. Other local leaders encouraged Americans to register to vote, fight political corruption, and let the voting public decide how issues should best be addressed (the initiative, the referendum, and the recall).
> 
> On a national level, progressivism gained a strong voice in the White House when Theodore Roosevelt became president in 1901. TR believed that strong corporations were good for America, but he also believed that corporate behavior must be watched to ensure that corporate greed did not get out of hand (trust-busting and federal regulation of business). Progressivism ended with World War I when the horrors of war exposed people's cruelty and many Americans associated President Woodrow Wilson's use of progressive language ("the war to make the world safe for democracy") with the war. << --_ The Progressive Era (1890-1920)_​Toldja.
> /completely offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're a tard.  The progressive movement has never gone away no matter how hard you try and make people believe so.  You're like Kaiser Soze...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh.  Go argue with George Washington University.  I just proved you wrong.  You know what to do next.
> 
> For what it's worth I can't agree with them about Wilson, who was not so much a Progressive as an Asshole.  I'd say the last Progressive was Fighting Bob LaFollette.  That's open to debate but either way it's a century ago.
> 
> /offtopic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, yet another idiot claiming to "win the internets"  What are you 12?  Think Progress says you're full of shit.  I'll go with them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do that Sparkles.  You have Think Progress, I have George Washington University.  And the history books.
> 
> 
> 
> Now stop trolling, you're completely off topic.
Click to expand...








Sure thing junior.  Here's the PLAN website for here in NV.  Bob Fulkerson is their director.  Funny they call themselves progressives..  Like I said, GW uni is cute, but they ignore reality.  And, your continued support for a Islamist market, which has violated the terms of their rental agreement is typical of the progressive mentality, so no, I am not off topic when i point out your support, and the reason for your support of the Islamists.  



PLAN Staff - Progressive Leadership Alliance of Nevada -


----------



## westwall

Pogo said:


> cnm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The way I think it's generally understood, in the phrase "general food store", the adjective _general _applies to _store _-- not _food_. This is frankly the first time I've ever seen it analyzed as "food the general population consumes". That's pretty much impossible to define.
> 
> 
> 
> Ffs sake. You asked for a definition of 'general food'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I believe the phrase is "general food store".  The phrase "general food" is not even in common parlance, although "general store" is.
Click to expand...







Are you going to ask what the definition of "IS" is?  Truly dude, you're arguments are those of an ass.  cnm and I rarely agree on anything, but here I am in full agreement with him, when you have to wrap yourself in the warped definition of words.  Words that are well known, and who's definitions are well established, you're pissing up a rope.  

Good luck with that.


----------



## Skull Pilot

As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK


----------



## Slyhunter

Pogo said:


> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.


It's a special business license requiring the business to be open to the Public to serve ALL of the public needs. It's not holding up to it's requirements in the Lease. Close them down.


----------



## Tilly

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, pulled pork, ribs, bacon, hot dogs, bourbon, scotch, cognac, armagnac, beer, wine.
> 
> Without all these, what is the point?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't eat pork. But I like a nice glass of vino at the weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't?
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cants stand the smell of it, nor the taste of it. Same with beef.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've never had a Texas brisket smoked for 24 hours over post oak with a few pieces of pecan thrown in for the sweetness.
> You'll become a beef fanatic...
> 
> Franklin is world renowned for his beef...one taste and you'll trip your grandmother to get to the head of the line.
> Austin's Franklin Barbecue
> 
> I've worked for over twenty years to master this technique,and while I make a kickass brisket this guy is a God!!!
Click to expand...

I did have some yummy meals in Austin and Dallas and some little places in between


----------



## Slyhunter

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just that it ia the shop becoming a monopoly and refusing to sell certain products, pork and alcohol are just the start. Next it will be to refuse to serve women shopping by themselves, or to serve all food and drink during daylight hours at ramadan. See how the rot slowly creeps in and creates the problems for everyone at a later date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there's no evidence for any of that.   They're not "refusing to sell pork and alcohol" --- it's simply never been part of what they carry.  A product doesn't exist by default until you "take it away".
> 
> Besides which, if you're looking for pork or alcohol, and you know this store doesn't have it --- then just go somewhere else.  Maybe a tire store will carry it.  And if they don't we'll just have the local gendarmes force them to.
> 
> I don't believe anyone ever addressed my earlier example --- suppose you opened a restaurant catering to vegetarians.  Would you tolerate the State stomping in and declaring you have to sell dead cow because some of the public wants it?
Click to expand...

What if there is no somewhere else to go?
You can force a cake baker to bake homo's cakes you can force a Muslim grocery store to serve non-Muslim foods.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Slyhunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a special business license requiring the business to be open to the Public to serve ALL of the public needs. It's not holding up to it's requirements in the Lease. Close them down.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't want to live in a world where Kosher Delis could not exist.
No one makes a Pastrami on Rye better.


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a crock.  I hope the store prevails, that's bullshit.  And the idea that being Halal somehow means it's "restricted to Muslims" is preposterous.  I went to a halal grocery last week and I certainly didn't have to become a Muslim.  I also didn't go there to buy alcohol or pork, for the same reason I don't go to a car parts store to by lettuce.
> 
> Wonder what their attitude would be on selling cigarettes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to miss the point that the lease stipulated the terms of trading and the owner is in breach of the lease. If it is the only store within a close distance then it has a monopoly, and very soon the area would become just another islamicised suburb of Paris. Until you live under the muslim tenets then you cant envision them and what they mean for non muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the question isn't it --- whether the owner is in breach of the lease.
> I don't see how he is.  The lease supposedly requires a general food store, and that's what they're doing, is it not?
> Now they want to nitpick over not carrying this item or not carrying that one, but the absence of this or that doesn't mean they're not running a general food store.  Hey, can't get pork? Have chicken.  Whatever.
> 
> It's got nothing to do with "Muslim (it's capitalized) tenets".  Seems to have much more to do with local authorities operating with a heavy hand telling a business how to run itself.
Click to expand...






 No as they are refusing to sell products that are seen as staple in the area, namely spiced pork meat and alcohol. The fact that the French eat just as much pork as the Germans and Poles and have a long reputation for producing and drinking wine means the lease terms have been broken.  Just as if a muslim took over an American BBQ house and refused to serve pulled pork and Bud


----------



## Phoenall

Pogo said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just that it ia the shop becoming a monopoly and refusing to sell certain products, pork and alcohol are just the start. Next it will be to refuse to serve women shopping by themselves, or to serve all food and drink during daylight hours at ramadan. See how the rot slowly creeps in and creates the problems for everyone at a later date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there's no evidence for any of that.   They're not "refusing to sell pork and alcohol" --- it's simply never been part of what they carry.  A product doesn't exist by default until you "take it away".
> 
> Besides which, if you're looking for pork or alcohol, and you know this store doesn't have it --- then just go somewhere else.  Maybe a tire store will carry it.  And if they don't we'll just have the local gendarmes force them to.
> 
> I don't believe anyone ever addressed my earlier example --- suppose you opened a restaurant catering to vegetarians.  Would you tolerate the State stomping in and declaring you have to sell dead cow because some of the public wants it?
Click to expand...







 They were sold before the muslims took over the lease, so they had become part of their stock in trade. Once the muslims invoked their religion they were in breach of the lease. Would this be allowed in the US under your constitution and its amendments ?


----------



## Skull Pilot

Phoenall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not just that it ia the shop becoming a monopoly and refusing to sell certain products, pork and alcohol are just the start. Next it will be to refuse to serve women shopping by themselves, or to serve all food and drink during daylight hours at ramadan. See how the rot slowly creeps in and creates the problems for everyone at a later date.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, there's no evidence for any of that.   They're not "refusing to sell pork and alcohol" --- it's simply never been part of what they carry.  A product doesn't exist by default until you "take it away".
> 
> Besides which, if you're looking for pork or alcohol, and you know this store doesn't have it --- then just go somewhere else.  Maybe a tire store will carry it.  And if they don't we'll just have the local gendarmes force them to.
> 
> I don't believe anyone ever addressed my earlier example --- suppose you opened a restaurant catering to vegetarians.  Would you tolerate the State stomping in and declaring you have to sell dead cow because some of the public wants it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were sold before the muslims took over the lease, so they had become part of their stock in trade. Once the muslims invoked their religion they were in breach of the lease. Would this be allowed in the US under your constitution and its amendments ?
Click to expand...


Actually I don't think any business in the US is forced to sell certain products as a condition of a lease.  Zoning laws can say what types of businesses can be established in areas but that's about it as far as I know

I have seen business especially restaurants change hands multiple times sometimes that meant the loss of a liquor license and they all usually meant some sort of menu change

What business is it of government what food an establishment sells as long as it meets all the health codes?


----------



## Phoenall

Skull Pilot said:


> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK









 As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.

A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE


----------



## Slyhunter

They have no problem selling drug paraphernalia in their gas stations.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Phoenall said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
Click to expand...

Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't 

Kosher standards do not allow pork


----------



## Slyhunter

Skull Pilot said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't
> 
> Kosher standards do not allow pork
Click to expand...

You just have to have two sets of utensils one for pork one for kosher.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Slyhunter said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't
> 
> Kosher standards do not allow pork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just have to have two sets of utensils one for pork one for kosher.
Click to expand...


No that's for dairy products and meats

Kosher rules ban the consumption of pork


----------



## Phoenall

Skull Pilot said:


> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't
> 
> Kosher standards do not allow pork
Click to expand...







 WRONG they just don't allow Jews to eat it, there is no restriction on selling it. So as long asd it does not come in contact with food that could be sold to a Jew they can handle it


----------



## Phoenall

Skull Pilot said:


> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't
> 
> Kosher standards do not allow pork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just have to have two sets of utensils one for pork one for kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's for dairy products and meats
> 
> Kosher rules ban the consumption of pork
Click to expand...







 But not the handling, or is that aspect above your intelligence level. It is the same with Lasagne and other pasta dishes that mix meat and dairy, there is no restriction on the handling just on the consumption. It is the muslims that have the problem with handling haram products, but only when it suits them.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Phoenall said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slyhunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phoenall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they give the same mandate to Kosher Delis I guess it's OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As long as they are covered by the same lease then there will not be a problem, but I have been served pork and alcohol in a Jewish deli.
> 
> A big concern in the UK is the meat used in some take away meals, and many lamb curries have been found to contain pork, beef and chicken instead of lamb. Making the religious restriction enforced by the muslims into a LIE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not at a Kosher Jewish Deli you didn't
> 
> Kosher standards do not allow pork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just have to have two sets of utensils one for pork one for kosher.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No that's for dairy products and meats
> 
> Kosher rules ban the consumption of pork
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But not the handling, or is that aspect above your intelligence level. It is the same with Lasagne and other pasta dishes that mix meat and dairy, there is no restriction on the handling just on the consumption. It is the muslims that have the problem with handling haram products, but only when it suits them.
Click to expand...


I've never been in a Kosher deli that served pork


----------



## yiostheoy

Tilly said:


> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket


The very purest alcohol is vodka.

No problem there.

But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?

Or just this one in this neighborhood?

The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.

Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.

But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
Click to expand...


Moses did not like pork?

Have you read the Torah?


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
Click to expand...

Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.

My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.

So he worked that into the rules.

No other logical conclusion.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.
> 
> My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.
> 
> So he worked that into the rules.
> 
> No other logical conclusion.
Click to expand...


Sounds like a logical misconstruct to me. Of your own making. I'll tell Moses.

Do you always revert to 'sweetie' when you get annoyed? 

Nice little touch of pride there. Reading the Torah in Hebrew.


----------



## Tilly

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
Click to expand...

From the article:

We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, *adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.*


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article:
> 
> We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, *adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.*
Click to expand...


I go often to the Turkish supermarket. And the restaurant. Lamb chops to die for.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article:
> 
> We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, *adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go often to the Turkish supermarket. And the restaurant. Lamb chops to die for.
Click to expand...

I love lamb.

It is the only meat that resembles venison, my favorite food.

But I feel really guilty when I buy lamb and cook it.

All those little lambs being slaughtered in New Zealand.

I have no regrets about putting a 300 RUM 200 grain cartridge bullet through a buck deer however.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.
> 
> My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.
> 
> So he worked that into the rules.
> 
> No other logical conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a logical misconstruct to me. Of your own making. I'll tell Moses.
> 
> Do you always revert to 'sweetie' when you get annoyed?
> 
> Nice little touch of pride there. Reading the Torah in Hebrew.
Click to expand...

I only get mildly annoyed whenever a sweetie implies that I am a dumbazz.

But sweetie is also a term of endearment to me.

However my baby sister told me to stop calling her that all the time.

My dad used to call her sweetie.

She was his favorite kid.

My other sister and I were always jealous.


----------



## Tilly

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From the article:
> 
> We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, *adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I go often to the Turkish supermarket. And the restaurant. Lamb chops to die for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love lamb.
> 
> It is the only meat that resembles venison, my favorite food.
> 
> But I feel really guilty when I buy lamb and cook it.
> 
> All those little lambs being slaughtered in New Zealand.
> 
> I have no regrets about putting a 300 RUM 200 grain cartridge bullet through a buck deer however.
Click to expand...

Yuck. Lamb literally just tastes of fat   And Poor lambkins


----------



## yiostheoy

Sunni Man , stop your goddamm eaves dropping and gawking.

Get your Muslim ass on record here about how Muzzies feel about having to buy their meats at a nonkosher butcher shop and grocery.

And while you are at it please tell us why you think Gabriel plagiarized Moses when he supposedly read-off the Quran to Mo.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.
> 
> My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.
> 
> So he worked that into the rules.
> 
> No other logical conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a logical misconstruct to me. Of your own making. I'll tell Moses.
> 
> Do you always revert to 'sweetie' when you get annoyed?
> 
> Nice little touch of pride there. Reading the Torah in Hebrew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I only get mildly annoyed whenever a sweetie implies that I am a dumbazz.
> 
> But sweetie is also a term of endearment to me.
> 
> However my baby sister told me to stop calling her that all the time.
> 
> My dad used to call her sweetie.
> 
> She was his favorite kid.
> 
> My other sister and I were always jealous.
Click to expand...


I did not imply you were a dumbass.

That's merely your fevered brain telling you that.


----------



## Mindful

What's nice about living in the States.

There's something for everyone. Kosher sections in the supermarket.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Sunni Man , stop your goddamm eaves dropping and gawking.
> 
> Get your Muslim ass on record here about how Muzzies feel about having to buy their meats at a nonkosher butcher shop and grocery.
> 
> And while you are at it please tell us why you think Gabriel plagiarized Moses when he read off the Quran to Mo.



I think Joseph Smith also had visions.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Sounds like a logical misconstruct to me. Of your own making. I'll tell Moses.
> 
> Do you always revert to 'sweetie' when you get annoyed?
> 
> Nice little touch of pride there. Reading the Torah in Hebrew.


To understand Moses you need to study his entire life.

The best historical source is Flavius Josephus circa 100 AD.

Of course Josephus was writing about a historical character who preceded him by 15 centuries.

Even so, Josephus is our best source (Antiquity Of The Jews).

In those days, infanticide was most commonly performed by drowning, as it had been since Sargon The Great 10 centuries earlier.

Like little Sargon, little Moses was lucky though.

Moses was a popular name for pharaohs in Egypt at the time so his adoptive princess mom named him that.

There is bullsh!t in the Tenakh that "moses" means drawing out, as from the river.  But that's because rabbi's are always afraid to admit when they don't know something so like a freshman plebe they will pull something out of their arse ever time.

The eldest son in every dynasty becomes the crown prince.  As such he is indispensable and never leaves the thrown room or the Praetorian Guard (Latin term).  So the 2nd son always becomes the general in chief.

Moses became the general in chief.  He was a great general according to Josephus.  He kicked a lot of Hittite and Canaanite azz.

Invariable his older brother became jealous of him.  So Moses was driven out of Egypt and left to die in the desert.

By travelling only at night through the desert, Moses was able to find nocturnal creatures to eat, and their blood was his only drinking water.  Blood is not bad if that's all you have to drink.  Too much blood will kill you.  Bulls' blood is a common poison.  So it makes perfect sense from his desert survival experience that Moses was not too keen on eating/drinking blood.  There is no question that is why that rule made it into the Torah.

In the desert Moses got to taste a lot of different desert animals including desert pigs (peccary).

It is clear to me he did not like it.  Pig meat tastes musky.  You need time to smoke and age it before it tastes good.  That is what ham is -- smoked pork.

Anything smoked is going to taste pretty good -- even rat meat takes ok smoked -- just ask any Chinese babe.

Anyway, long story short, Moses headed east rather than back West like his jealous pharaoh brother expected him to.  So Moses got to Midian, helped a crew of brotherless sisters water their sheep, married them, fokked them all night long baby, and had a happy life there.  He actually became the apple of his father in law's eye.

Sometime in his 80's Moses still being young and vigorous from the desert ordeal with the snake blood, perhaps began to hallucinate.  Bushes started to spontaneously combust around him.  Voices in his head began calling to him.

Long story short, he ended up rescuing 600 clans of Hebrews from slavery in Egypt.  His generalship skills came in very handy.  He trained these Hebrews like a Marine drill instructor with combat experience and together they slaughtered more than a few groups of Canaanites and Egyptians.  He also trained Joshua an obscure but athletic and smart Hebrew to be a general in his stead.

He never got over the snake blood or the desert pigs though.  They taste nasty if you don't prepare the meat right.

The End.

Q.E.D.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man , stop your goddamm eaves dropping and gawking.
> 
> Get your Muslim ass on record here about how Muzzies feel about having to buy their meats at a nonkosher butcher shop and grocery.
> 
> And while you are at it please tell us why you think Gabriel plagiarized Moses when he read off the Quran to Mo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Joseph Smith also had visions.
Click to expand...

The Mormons are good with pork though.

They have the same rules as Baptists about alcohol however.

So if Jesus were a Mormon he would be in trouble with Salt Lake City over winemaking and using wine in his holy sacraments.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> What's nice about living in the States.
> 
> There's something for everyone. Kosher sections in the supermarket.


Hebrew National makes great beef sausages and Mogen David makes sweet kosher wine.

My typical Holy Thursday feast is lamb, herbs, fried unleavened flour tortillas, and kosher wine.

Then I fast for 3 days until Easter Sunday afternoon.

It is a Jesuit fast.

And I am thankful that we have a Jesuit Pope finally after 2000 years.

Even he can spot a con artist (Trump) when he sees one.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a logical misconstruct to me. Of your own making. I'll tell Moses.
> 
> Do you always revert to 'sweetie' when you get annoyed?
> 
> Nice little touch of pride there. Reading the Torah in Hebrew.
> 
> 
> 
> To understand Moses you need to study his entire life.
> 
> The best historical source is Flavius Josephus circa 100 AD.
> 
> Of course Josephus was writing about a historical character who preceded him by 15 centuries.
> 
> Even so, Josephus is our best source (Antiquity Of The Jews).
> 
> In those days, infanticide was most commonly performed by drowning, as it had been since Sargon The Great 10 centuries earlier.
> 
> Like little Sargon, little Moses was lucky though.
> 
> Moses was a popular name for pharaohs in Egypt at the time so his adoptive princess mom named him that.
> 
> There is bullsh!t in the Tenakh that "moses" means drawing out, as from the river.  But that's because rabbi's are always afraid to admit when they don't know something so like a freshman plebe they will pull something out of their arse ever time.
> 
> The eldest son in every dynasty becomes the crown prince.  As such he is indispensable and never leaves the thrown room or the Praetorian Guard (Latin term).  So the 2nd son always becomes the general in chief.
> 
> Moses became the general in chief.  He was a great general according to Josephus.  He kicked a lot of Hittite and Canaanite azz.
> 
> Invariable his older brother became jealous of him.  So Moses was driven out of Egypt and left to die in the desert.
> 
> By travelling only at night though the desert, Moses was able to find nocturnal creatures to eat, and their blood was his only drinking water.  Blood is not bad if that's all you have to drink.  Too much blood will kill you.  Bulls' blood is a common poison.  So it makes perfect sense from his desert survival experience that Moses was not too keen on eating/drinking blood.  There is no question that is why that rule made it into the Torah.
> 
> In the desert Moses got to taste a lot of different desert animals including desert pigs (peccary).
> 
> It is clear to me he did not like it.  Pig meat tastes musky.  You need time to smoke and age it before it tastes good.  That is what ham is -- smoked pork.
> 
> Anything smoked is going to taste pretty good -- even rat meat takes ok smoked -- just ask any Chinese babe.
> 
> Anyway, long story short, Moses headed east rather than back West like his jealous pharaoh brother expected him to.  So Moses got to Midian, helped a crew of brotherless sisters water their sheep, married them, fokked them all night long baby, and had a happy life there.  He actually became the apple of his father in law's eye.
> 
> Sometime in his 80's Moses still being young and vigorous from the desert ordeal with the snake blood, perhaps began to hallucinate.  Bushes started to spontaneously combust around him.  Voices in his head began calling to him.
> 
> Long story short, he ended up rescuing 600 clans of Hebrews from slavery in Egypt.  His generalship skills came in very handy.  He trained these Hebrews like a Marine drill instructor with combat experience and together they slaughtered more than a few groups of Canaanites and Egyptians.  He also trained Joshua an obscure but athletic and smart Hebrew to be a general in his stead.
> 
> He never got over the snake blood or the desert pigs though.  They both taste nasty if you don't prepare the meat right.
> 
> The End.
> 
> Q.E.D.
Click to expand...


The end?

Are you sure?


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's nice about living in the States.
> 
> There's something for everyone. Kosher sections in the supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew National makes great beef sausages and Mogen David makes sweet kosher wine.
> 
> My typical Holy Thursday feast is lamb, herbs, fried unleavened flour tortillas, and kosher wine.
> 
> Then I fast for 3 days until Easter Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It is a Jesuit fast.
> 
> And I am thankful that we have a Jesuit Pope finally after 2000 years.
> 
> Even he can spot a con artist (Trump) when he sees one.
Click to expand...


I eat Hebrew Nationals when I feel like sausages.


----------



## Slyhunter

yiostheoy said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
Click to expand...

I believe they had problems preserving pork back then. Made it illegal to eat it because it made people sick. Probably before they figured out they could salt it.


----------



## Slyhunter

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.
> 
> My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.
> 
> So he worked that into the rules.
> 
> No other logical conclusion.
Click to expand...

The logical conclusion is the ability to store meat to eat on another day.


----------



## yiostheoy

Slyhunter said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I believe they had problems preserving pork back then. Made it illegal to eat it because it made people sick. Probably before they figured out they could salt it.
Click to expand...

Salt it, smoke it, yum !!!

Works even for rat meat, like I said.  Chinese girls taught me.


----------



## yiostheoy

Slyhunter said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket
> 
> 
> 
> The very purest alcohol is vodka.
> 
> No problem there.
> 
> But what about all the other Jewish butcher shops?  Must they also offer pork too?
> 
> Or just this one in this neighborhood?
> 
> The Jews and Arabs are paranoid regarding pigs.
> 
> Pork is good food.  Ham, bacon, and chops are delicious.
> 
> But since Moses did not like pork, Jews and Arabs are not supposed to indulge in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moses did not like pork?
> 
> Have you read the Torah?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweetie pie I have read the torah (and the rest of the tenakh) in Hebrew and in English, yes.
> 
> My conclusion is simply that Moses did not seem to like pork, lobster, octopodi, eel, snake, rabbit, or squirrel.
> 
> So he worked that into the rules.
> 
> No other logical conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The logical conclusion is the ability to store meat to eat on another day.
Click to expand...

You can salt anything and smoke anything and it will keep for months that way.

Moses did not have time.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's nice about living in the States.
> 
> There's something for everyone. Kosher sections in the supermarket.
> 
> 
> 
> Hebrew National makes great beef sausages and Mogen David makes sweet kosher wine.
> 
> My typical Holy Thursday feast is lamb, herbs, fried unleavened flour tortillas, and kosher wine.
> 
> Then I fast for 3 days until Easter Sunday afternoon.
> 
> It is a Jesuit fast.
> 
> And I am thankful that we have a Jesuit Pope finally after 2000 years.
> 
> Even he can spot a con artist (Trump) when he sees one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I eat Hebrew Nationals when I feel like sausages.
Click to expand...

Sausages are good travel food.

I like them on camping trips.

The Italians came up with numerous recipes for their seafaring sailors like Columbus (Christoforo Colombo).


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> The end?
> 
> Are you sure?


Such a precocious sweetie pie you are you are indeed.

Not really the end, no.

Joshua did a great job of carrying on the innovations that Moses invented.

First of all, these Hebrews became one of the world's first special forces.  They never lost a battle.

Second, Moses' many rules to change them from Egyptian corruption created a new form of clean living -- murders and manslaughters were both considered crimes & wife swapping (called adultery by the English translators) was taboo & as was theft & lying under oath or just lying in general & jealousy was forbidden & you had to devote a day to remembrance of YHVH the new God whom Moses introduced & you could not mention YHVH's name lightly & if you became juvenile delinquent the clan would stone you for it.  Bestiality and homosexuality and other Arab and Egyptian habits were made illegal too.

To write all these new rules down Moses invented a new type of writing which he called The Alef Bayt.  When the Phoenicians and Greeks heard about it they passed it on to the rest of the Mediterranean world, slightly improved, with vowels in addition.

I remember as a child learning that A was for apple and B is for ball.

But A is really for Alef the gluttoral stop for the first letter of the name of God in Hebrew and B is really for Bayt which is a 2 room cottage or home.

Joshua lied, and told us that Moses died around Mt. Nebo.  I don't believe it.

I believe Moses went back to Midian and his lovely wives and they went back to fokking all night long baby just as before when the spontaneously combusting talking bushes stole Moses away to free the 600 clans of Hebrew slaves.

Today the Jews are a living reminder of the brilliance of Moses.


----------



## yiostheoy

And the Arabs are a living reminder of goat fokking and camel fokking and male/female grab-azz homosexuality before marriage.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a precocious sweetie pie you are you are indeed.
> 
> Not really the end, no.
> 
> Joshua did a great job of carrying on the innovations that Moses invented.
> 
> First of all, these Hebrews became one of the world's first special forces.  They never lost a battle.
> 
> Second, Moses' many rules to change them from Egyptian corruption created a new form of clean living -- murders and manslaughters were both considered crimes & wife swapping (called adultery by the English translators) was taboo & as was theft & lying under oath or just lying in general & jealousy was forbidden & you had to devote a day to remembrance of YHVH the new God whom Moses introduced & you could not mention YHVH's name lightly & if you became juvenile delinquent the clan would stone you for it.  Bestiality and homosexuality and other Arab and Egyptian habits were made illegal too.
> 
> To write all these new rules down Moses invented a new type of writing which he called The Alef Bayt.  When the Phoenicians and Greeks heard about it they passed it on to the rest of the Mediterranean world, slightly improved, with vowels in addition.
> 
> I remember as a child learning that A was for apple and B is for ball.
> 
> But A is really for Alef the gluttoral stop for the first letter of the name of God in Hebrew and B is really for Bayt which is a 2 room cottage or home.
> 
> Joshua lied, and told us that Moses died around Mt. Nebo.  I don't believe it.
> 
> I believe Moses went back to Midian and his lovely wives and they went back to fokking all night long baby just as before when the spontaneously combusting talking bushes stole Moses away to free the 600 clans of Hebrew slaves.
> 
> Today the Jews are a living reminder of the brilliance of Moses.
Click to expand...


Thanks for telling me.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> Thanks for telling me.


Anytime!

You should hear my version of what really happened in the Garden Of Eden with Eve and the Snake.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> The end?
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> 
> 
> Such a precocious sweetie pie you are you are indeed.
> 
> Not really the end, no.
> 
> Joshua did a great job of carrying on the innovations that Moses invented.
> 
> First of all, these Hebrews became one of the world's first special forces.  They never lost a battle.
> 
> Second, Moses' many rules to change them from Egyptian corruption created a new form of clean living -- murders and manslaughters were both considered crimes & wife swapping (called adultery by the English translators) was taboo & as was theft & lying under oath or just lying in general & jealousy was forbidden & you had to devote a day to remembrance of YHVH the new God whom Moses introduced & you could not mention YHVH's name lightly & if you became juvenile delinquent the clan would stone you for it.  Bestiality and homosexuality and other Arab and Egyptian habits were made illegal too.
> 
> To write all these new rules down Moses invented a new type of writing which he called The Alef Bayt.  When the Phoenicians and Greeks heard about it they passed it on to the rest of the Mediterranean world, slightly improved, with vowels in addition.
> 
> I remember as a child learning that A was for apple and B is for ball.
> 
> But A is really for Alef the gluttoral stop for the first letter of the name of God in Hebrew and B is really for Bayt which is a 2 room cottage or home.
> 
> Joshua lied, and told us that Moses died around Mt. Nebo.  I don't believe it.
> 
> I believe Moses went back to Midian and his lovely wives and they went back to fokking all night long baby just as before when the spontaneously combusting talking bushes stole Moses away to free the 600 clans of Hebrew slaves.
> 
> Today the Jews are a living reminder of the brilliance of Moses.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for telling me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anytime!
> 
> You should hear my version of what really happened in the Garden Of Eden with Eve and the Snake.
Click to expand...


I can imagine.


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful , you don't seem to be troubled about my conclusion that Joshua lied about Mt Nebo.

How come ?!


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, forcing those hated Christians to bake cakes for lesbians is really good, but forcing a beloved Muslim to sell pork is really bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons keep falling straight into the same trap and yet never learn.
> 
> Very well --  here we go:
> 
> *----- Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I win again.
Click to expand...


You're fucking retarded.

You should give up huffing Easy-Off.

Sweet Cakes by Melissa files appeal in Oregon gay wedding cake case


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> How is *that *fucking hypocrisy, Pot Head?  Explain yourself.  And don't just beg stupidity this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, forcing those hated Christians to bake cakes for lesbians is really good, but forcing a beloved Muslim to sell pork is really bad...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You morons keep falling straight into the same trap and yet never learn.
> 
> Very well --  here we go:
> 
> *----- Link?
> 
> 
> 
> *
> I win again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucking retarded.
> 
> You should give up huffing Easy-Off.
> 
> Sweet Cakes by Melissa files appeal in Oregon gay wedding cake case
Click to expand...

Back to Lesbian wedding cakes again huh?

I thought we were talking about kosher meats ??


----------



## Uncensored2008

Mortimer said:


> I'm not sure what to think of it, on one hand when you are in a muslim country you need to follow islamic law, they even forbid bibles and christian names, so the muslims here I dont want them to feel to comfortable with islamic law, but on the other hand there are the jews and they have kosher shops and they slaughter ritually too and they have stricter food laws then muslims, and no one complains about jews.



France isn't really a Muslim country - yet.


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> Back to Lesbian wedding cakes again huh?



Back to Communist hypocrisy.



> I thought we were talking about kosher meats ??



We are talking about the right to serve products in respect of religious beliefs.


----------



## Mindful

yiostheoy said:


> Mindful , you don't seem to be troubled about my conclusion that Joshua lied about Mt Nebo.
> 
> How come ?!



Should I be?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Council property it may be -- it's not a council _*business*_.



Was Sweet Cakes a court _*business,  *_Comrade Hypocrite? 



> It would be one thing to order a business to NOT sell something --- guns, alcohol, pornography, drugs, tobacco --- this is an outside official entity trying to tell a business what TO DO.  Yuge difference.



Like bake a cake, Comrade Hypocrite?



> Suppose they decided the community needed a bar?  A porno store?  A brothel?  No, I don't think the State gets to dictate how you choose to run your business to the point of forcing you to carry merchandise you're not there to carry.




Unless it's baking cakes for those preferred by the party, Comrade Hypocrite. 



> If the community thinks they're not getting enough wine or pork -- let somebody open a facility to do that.
> 
> Suppose you opened a restaurant with the specific aim of catering (no pun intended) to vegetarians.  Should the State (or landlord) -- who have nothing whatsoever to do with the running of your business -- be allowed to come stomping in and demand you serve dead cow?



Or imaging a Chiristian bakery (we HATEZ THEM PRECIOUS) and the state come stomping in and dmanding you bake gay cakes, eh Comrade Hypocrite?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> [
> 
> _BULLSHIT_.  There is no "discrimination" in *NOT DOING* something.  That's patently absurd.



You mean like NOT BAKING A CAKE, Comrade Hypocrite?


----------



## yiostheoy

Mindful said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful , you don't seem to be troubled about my conclusion that Joshua lied about Mt Nebo.
> 
> How come ?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Should I be?
Click to expand...

Not if you don't care.

It is really a fascinating issue though.


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> We are talking about the right to serve products in respect of religious beliefs.


The a-priori evidence suggests there is no such "right".


----------



## Intolerant

Tilly said:


> Seems they are not catering to all the locals and it is a local authority owned premises and the store breaches French Republican principles, so fairy nuff.
> 
> *Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A halal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told it must sell pork and alcoholCREDIT: PHILIPPE HUGUEN/AFP/GETTY
> 
> Rory Mulholland, paris
> 4 AUGUST 2016 • 7:03PM
> 
> 
> Ahalal supermarket in a Paris suburb has been told by local authorities it must start selling alcohol and pork or else it will be shut down.
> 
> Good Price discount mini-market in Colombes has been told by the local housing authority, from which it rents its premises, that it has not followed the conditions on the lease that stipulate that the shop must act as a "general food store."
> 
> The authority argues that all members of the local community are not being served properly if there are no alcohol or pork products in the Good Price store, which is run as a franchise and which last year replaced another small supermarket.
> 
> “The mayor of Colombes, Nicole Goueta, went there herself and asked the owner to diversify the range of products by adding alcohol and non-halal meats,” the mayor’s chief of staff, Jérôme Besnard, told The Telegraph.
> 
> He said locals, particularly older residents, had complained that they could no longer get the full range of products at Good Price, which replaced a regular supermarket, and had to travel some distance now to do their shopping.
> 
> “We want a social mix. We don’t want any area that is only Muslim or any area where there are no Muslims,” Mr Besnard said, adding that the town’s reaction would have been the same had a kosher shop opened on that spot.
> 
> The Colombes housing authority argues that the store breaches French republican principles by prioritising a certain group within society rather than catering to all categories.
> 
> It has taken legal action to bring an end to the lease which would normally run until 2019. The case goes to court in October....
> 
> Sell alcohol and pork or we will shut you down, French town tells halal supermarket


I see a Allahu Akbar in the future.


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> [
> The a-priori evidence suggests there is no such "right".



You sir, must be a democrat.

The Constitution on a leftist is like salt on a slug, so I expect you to be foaming soon..

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* or prohibiting the free exercise thereof*; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I'm still wondering why people on this thread are trying to use American laws to interpret if the actions of the state were legal or not? 

I mean..........American laws and the way we do things here are much different than what France does.


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> You sir, must be a democrat.
> 
> The Constitution on a leftist is like salt on a slug, so I expect you to be foaming soon..
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* or prohibiting the free exercise thereof*; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.


No you stupid sh!t.

I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.

You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.


----------



## defcon4

Pogo said:


> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes". After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing. I've never made such a post, ever.


*So, then you agree with people who do not want to make homo cakes because of their religious conviction, right?*


----------



## montelatici

yiostheoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, must be a democrat.
> 
> The Constitution on a leftist is like salt on a slug, so I expect you to be foaming soon..
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* or prohibiting the free exercise thereof*; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> 
> 
> No you stupid sh!t.
> 
> I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.
> 
> You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.
Click to expand...


Nonpartisan independent means right-wing fascist in the U.S.


----------



## Mindful

Well, look who's shown up on the meat market thread.

Have you come to socialise, Monte?


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> [
> No you stupid sh!t.
> 
> I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.



Of course, there are no democrats... 



> You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.



You get very angry when your ignorance is highlighted.

You must spend most of your life angry!


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> No you stupid sh!t.
> 
> I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there are no democrats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get very angry when your ignorance is highlighted.
> 
> You must spend most of your life angry!
Click to expand...

I don't get angry I just get even.

Getting even with you Uncensored2008   is merely a matter of pointing out your abject stupidity and low I/Q.

Touche.


----------



## yiostheoy

montelatici said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sir, must be a democrat.
> 
> The Constitution on a leftist is like salt on a slug, so I expect you to be foaming soon..
> 
> Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion,* or prohibiting the free exercise thereof*; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the government for a redress of grievances.
> 
> 
> 
> No you stupid sh!t.
> 
> I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.
> 
> You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonpartisan independent means right-wing fascist in the U.S.
Click to expand...

Nonpartisan is what your absentee voter ballot says when you are NOT GOP nor DEM nor any of the small fry.


----------



## yiostheoy

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes". After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing. I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *So, then you agree with people who do not want to make homo cakes because of their religious conviction, right?*
Click to expand...

A you/ewe is a female sheep defcon4 .

Who is you/ewe your antecedent?

If anyone is in business then I believe the customer is always right and you do whatever you can legally to help them.

If they want homo cakes you bake them.

Jeeze what a bunch of homophobe plebes here.


----------



## defcon4

yiostheoy said:


> A you/ewe is a female sheep defcon4 .
> 
> Who is you/ewe your antecedent?


Very interesting ad hom showing your logical fallacy in understanding my post. I did not express my agreement or disagreement in regards of baking homo cakes. My question was posed to Pogster with a specific goal what you missed but you felt compelled to butt in for some unknown reason. Maybe you had the false impression that your faggotry was under attack.


yiostheoy said:


> If anyone is in business then I believe *the customer is always right *and you do whatever you can legally to help them.
> 
> If they want homo cakes you bake them.


That's the generally accepted idea , however we, the people actually in business used to say "the customer is always right EXCEPT when a customer is wrong" Ponder that for a few hours, maybe it will sink in. Then again, maybe you will never understand it.


yiostheoy said:


> Jeeze what a bunch of homophobe plebes here.


Again, asking the question did not express any agreement or disagreement about homosexuality. Your own homosexuality triggered an urge to assume I did. 
Hahaha.. your reference to "plebes" is also interesting. It could be interpreted that you have the impression of belonging to an upper class of nobility. Any specific reason for that?


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> [
> I don't get angry I just get even.
> 
> Getting even with you Uncensored2008   is merely a matter of pointing out your abject stupidity and low I/Q.
> 
> Touche.



Aww, are you frustrated sploogy? 

I shit out more IQ points every morning that you ever had.


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> [
> 
> 
> Who is you/ewe your antecedent?
> 
> If anyone is in business then I believe the customer is always right and you do whatever you can legally to help them.
> 
> If they want homo cakes you bake them.
> 
> Jeeze what a bunch of homophobe plebes here.



Do you think the Halal market makes lots of "homo cakes," shit fer brains?


----------



## yiostheoy

Uncensored2008 said:


> Do you think the Halal market makes lots of "homo cakes," shit fer brains?


It all depends on how many of them you yourself can shove up yer azz for them.


----------



## yiostheoy

defcon4 said:


> Very interesting ad hom showing your logical fallacy in understanding my post. I did not express my agreement or disagreement in regards of baking homo cakes. My question was posed to Pogster with a specific goal what you missed but you felt compelled to butt in for some unknown reason. Maybe you had the false impression that your faggotry was under attack.
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in business then I believe *the customer is always right *and you do whatever you can legally to help them.
> 
> If they want homo cakes you bake them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the generally accepted idea , however we, the people actually in business used to say "the customer is always right EXCEPT when a customer is wrong" Ponder that for a few hours, maybe it will sink in. Then again, maybe you will never understand it.
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze what a bunch of homophobe plebes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, asking the question did not express any agreement or disagreement about homosexuality. Your own homosexuality triggered an urge to assume I did.
> Hahaha.. your reference to "plebes" is also interesting. It could be interpreted that you have the impression of belonging to an upper class of nobility. Any specific reason for that?
Click to expand...

defcon4 kindly put @pogster in your response someplace and fix your antecedent problem so that we know what the fokk you are talking about, thank you very much.


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> [
> 
> Nonpartisan is what your absentee voter ballot says when you are NOT GOP nor DEM nor any of the small fry.



Not in most states, Forrest. In most states they say "independent."

Standard Disclaimer: Mama always said your head was like the space beneath the outhouse Forrest; full of shit with nothing pleasant in it....


----------



## Uncensored2008

yiostheoy said:


> It all depends on how many of them you yourself can shove up yer azz for them.



Very clever Forrest, you must really impress your middle school class mates at recess....


----------



## Pogo

yiostheoy said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> No you stupid sh!t.
> 
> I am nonpartisan independent -- the new majority in America according to the latest polling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, there are no democrats...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should never ass-u-me ... it makes you look even stupider than you really are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You get very angry when your ignorance is highlighted.
> 
> You must spend most of your life angry!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't get angry I just get even.
> 
> Getting even with you Uncensored2008   is merely a matter of pointing out your abject stupidity and low I/Q.
> 
> Touche.
Click to expand...


True but he's the low hanging fruit around here.  I challenged him on his shit back at the start of this thread (post _*four*_) and he ran away and hid for days.  Now that he thinks I'm gone here he comes trolling somebody else.

Even though he never came up with the goods.  Just runs and hides under his bed going la la la, then comes back.
Low hangin' fruit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> [
> 
> True but he's the low hanging fruit around here.  I challenged him on his shit back at the start of this thread (post _*four*_) and he ran away and hid for days.  Now that he thinks I'm gone here he comes trolling somebody else.





Huffer, you lying scack of shit, read post 5...

Is that "running away for days" you drunken fool?


I've torn you to shreds, you hypocritical little fuck - though you well may be too drunk and stupid to grasp it.



> Even though he never came up with the goods.  Just runs and hides under his bed going la la la, then comes back.
> Low hangin' fruit.



Ah lying, that'll save you, Comrade Hypocrite!


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> True but he's the low hanging fruit around here.  I challenged him on his shit back at the start of this thread (post _*four*_) and he ran away and hid for days.  Now that he thinks I'm gone here he comes trolling somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huffer, you lying scack of shit, read post 5...
> 
> Is that "running away for days" you drunken fool?
> 
> 
> I've torn you to shreds, you hypocritical little fuck - though you well may be too drunk and stupid to grasp it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though he never came up with the goods.  Just runs and hides under his bed going la la la, then comes back.
> Low hangin' fruit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah lying, that'll save you, Comrade Hypocrite!
Click to expand...


Post 5 make no reference to me whatsoever.

Post 3 however, does.  To wit:


Uncensored2008 said:


> Or Wedding Cakes.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.



As I said --- ran away and hid.  Making low moans, until the monster went away.
Well guess what Gummo --- he never went away.

You fucking wimp.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo; you drunken little lying fuck; is this what you mean by "running away?" 

Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo; you drunken little lying fuck; is this what you mean by "running away?"
> 
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure



Yup.  *Exactly* what I mean.

What do those three posts have in common, Pot Head?



Spoiler: Check your answer here



Not a single one makes any reference to me.



You lose.
Wimp.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> [
> Post 5 make no reference to me whatsoever.



Really, you lying fucking drunk?








> Post 3 however, does.  To wit:
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Wedding Cakes.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said --- ran away and hid.  Making low moans, until the monster went away.
> Well guess what Gummo --- he never went away.
> 
> You fucking wimp.
Click to expand...


Pogo; you may be a liar, you may be a drunk, and you're certainly stupid, but at least..

Wait, there is no "at least."


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo; you drunken little lying fuck; is this what you mean by "running away?"
> 
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
> Halal supermarket - Sell Alcohol & Pork or Face Closure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.  *Exactly* what I mean.
> 
> What do those three posts have in common, Pot Head?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Check your answer here
> 
> 
> 
> Not a single one makes any reference to me.
> 
> 
> 
> You lose.
> Wimp.
Click to expand...


Herpaderp derpity derp? You fucking drunken, lying sack of shit.

Hey I get it, one standard for you Muslim allies, a VERY different one for the Christians you hate. Da Comrade Hypocrite?


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> Post 5 make no reference to me whatsoever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, you lying fucking drunk?
> 
> View attachment 85148
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post 3 however, does.  To wit:
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or Wedding Cakes.
> 
> You fucking hypocrite.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said --- ran away and hid.  Making low moans, until the monster went away.
> Well guess what Gummo --- he never went away.
> 
> You fucking wimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pogo; you may be a liar, you may be a drunk, and you're certainly stupid, but at least..
> 
> Wait, there is no "at least."
Click to expand...


I can't believe anyone can live at the level of Stupid sufficient to not have the skills to figure this shit out but --- in order to show "hypocrisy" you gotta show the same person going one way here and another way there.

Whelp ---

you *FAILED.*

-- which is what happens when you base your posts on your own proctology.

Two hundred posts later you still have nothing.  And you're not even sentient enough to figure that out.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Pogo said:


> I can't believe anyone can live at the level of Stupid sufficient to not have the skills to figure this shit out but --- in order to show "hypocrisy" you gotta show the same person going one way here and another way there.



Are you schizophrenic? I have read that sever alcoholism can result in schizophrenia, is that the case here.

So you drunken retard, you came here supporting the idea that a Halal market should be permitted to refuse to sell pork and alcohol. Now remember, you moronic drunkard, you are a vocal attacker of the Christians who refused to bake a cake.

Now here a learning moment for you - the problem is you're memory is shot from alcohol abuse, nonetheless: You hold one standard for the Muslims who are the close allies of your party, and a VERY different standard for the Christians you so deeply hate.

Among sober people, this is known as "hypocrisy."



> Whelp ---
> 
> you *FAILED.*
> 
> -- which is what happens when you base your posts on your own proctology.
> 
> Two hundred posts later you still have nothing.  And you're not even sentient enough to figure that out.



Failed? 

My goal was to expose your reeking hypocrisy, which I have done. As a bonus, I have exposed your retardation and lack of grasp of reality.

You're mentally ill, no doubt due to your alcoholism.


----------



## Pogo

Uncensored2008 said:


> Now remember, you moronic drunkard, you are a vocal attacker of the Christians who refused to bake a cake.



Again -- as already demanded in post four ---- _*Link?







*_
Nope, didn't think so.

Loser.


----------



## defcon4

defcon4 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You see that post at the beginning from Pot Head -- something about "wedding cakes"?
> You see how he ran away after that?
> 
> That's because when I issued the same challenge to him, he went crawling all over the site looking for evidence of somewhere I posted about "wedding cakes". After a while he began to cry when it dawned on him that he wasn't going to find any such thing --- because there IS no such thing. I've never made such a post, ever.
> 
> 
> 
> *So, then you agree with people who do not want to make homo cakes because of their religious conviction, right?*
Click to expand...

Pogster, you did not answer the question above. Why? Any particular reason?


----------



## defcon4

yiostheoy said:


> defcon4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting ad hom showing your logical fallacy in understanding my post. I did not express my agreement or disagreement in regards of baking homo cakes. My question was posed to Pogster with a specific goal what you missed but you felt compelled to butt in for some unknown reason. Maybe you had the false impression that your faggotry was under attack.
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is in business then I believe *the customer is always right *and you do whatever you can legally to help them.
> 
> If they want homo cakes you bake them.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the generally accepted idea , however we, the people actually in business used to say "the customer is always right EXCEPT when a customer is wrong" Ponder that for a few hours, maybe it will sink in. Then again, maybe you will never understand it.
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeeze what a bunch of homophobe plebes here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again, asking the question did not express any agreement or disagreement about homosexuality. Your own homosexuality triggered an urge to assume I did.
> Hahaha.. your reference to "plebes" is also interesting. It could be interpreted that you have the impression of belonging to an upper class of nobility. Any specific reason for that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> defcon4 kindly put @pogster in your response someplace and fix your antecedent problem so that we know what the fokk you are talking about, thank you very much.
Click to expand...

If you are a dumbass, yet you claim to be an aristocrat, I cannot help you. Maybe blue blood inbreeding? 
Anyhow, You butted in to my post addressed to Pogster and anybody with one brain cell can scroll back to see it. Your unwarranted assholness is noted but it won't change things either way. An imbecile inbred blue blood could not understand it anyway. Thank you so much for participating, you can pick up your participation trophy from Pogster.


----------



## Toro

Why would anyone brag about being an aristocrat?


----------



## Toro

Can we get back to talking about pork and booze?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Toro said:


> Can we get back to talking about pork and booze?



Drink some booze, and find someone to pork?


----------



## defcon4

Uncensored2008 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get back to talking about pork and booze?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drink some booze, and find someone to pork?
Click to expand...

Some guy, I guess....you never know with him....


----------



## StLucieBengal

I love this.    

I hope this is a thing that runs these muzzie businesses out or forced them to assimilate to French culture of eating pork and drinking alcohol.   

Either way is a win.


----------

